# Silicone cages and aquariums



## Spidergurl24 (Jan 25, 2015)

I recently purchase some GE brand 100% white silicone. I had sealed my FBT tank (water half) with it as well as a 90 tank I have laying around that had a broken end. Is this a good one to use? Will it leech? I am aware it need to dry for at least 48 hours but had dried for weeks as I have nothing to put in the 90 gallon. Anyone done this before? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 after and before on that 90 gall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice craftsmanship, but unfortunately I have absolutely no experience with this, but my older brother does, I'll be sure to show him and post a reply. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spidergurl24 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks. I tried hard to get the seams all even.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 26, 2015)

id give it 48-72 hrs then test it.. if its worked fine with your aquarium i dont see why not.. afterall some old glass aquariums are made with blue and even black silicone.. some even have a clear with a greenish teal tenge  iv had a 75 running at a buddys we used white silicone on. its been going with cichlids for YEARS and never been a problem.. but then again idr the brand and some calks are terrible with water.. iv gotten some that i half arse red and it turned the decor i was going to use into a mushy mess [thank God i do a 1 week test in water in my home]  depending on what ur doing with it, it should be ok.

also if ur using water BUY A NEW BRACE if you broke yours. you do not want it bowing and breaking! i wouldnt trust siliconing a glass piece


----------



## Spidergurl24 (Jan 26, 2015)

Where could I get a new brace? The top didn't have one.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 26, 2015)

Uh check online many places carry them


----------



## Spidergurl24 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok thanks. What would happen if I didn't or could I make a brace?


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 26, 2015)

Spidergurl24 said:


> Ok thanks. What would happen if I didn't or could I make a brace?


if filled with water or moist sub... lets just say super bowing and possible to wake up one morning with glass fish and 90 gallons of water all over your floor, iv had this happen  with a 150 [48*60*12] that i fixed and refused to reframe for a _rimless_ look =\   i think when i replaced the front on this i ended up getting mine from glasscages.com but dont quote me there.. they are fairly cheap for a rare 150 it cost me like 30 bucks only because they had to find mine elesewhere.. but this was also like 5 yrs back prices gone down sence then.


----------



## Spidergurl24 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok cool. Thanks for the advice, but what stores sell them or is it only online sales


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 28, 2015)

I think only online. However i broke my 75's brace and a local reef store said she could call them in for us but woulda been like 2 weeks to get it in and i passed as its just a vacant tank right now and i have no plans for it yet.


----------



## Spidergurl24 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice. I think I know a near by store that could call one in. Can you buy only a top\bottom brave or do you have to get a set?


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 31, 2015)

Top is fine. If ur gna set it on a stand with a hollow middle (like the metal stands) id grab both incase but dont think the bottom trim does much more then look  pretty

But they dnt come in sets from my knowledge its just top incase u break it.


----------



## Spidergurl24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok thanks a lot for all the info! I'm probably getting a brace this weekend.


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 7, 2015)

Keep us updated


----------



## Spidergurl24 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm waiting for the brace!!  can't wait!!!


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 17, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> if filled with water or moist sub... lets just say super bowing and possible to wake up one morning with glass fish and 90 gallons of water all over your floor.


Unrelated since this is comment about a fish tank....
But I visit a home health client each month who has a 20 gallon tank sitting on a table too small, so that the bottom glass takes the full weight -- the bottom bracing is hanging off table making no contact whatsoever.  Been there for years, filled with water and fish.  Can't figure out why it hasn't busted yet -- you know the glass isn't that thick and 20 gallons of water is HEAVY!
Makes me nervous everytime I see it -- it draws my eye like a car crash even though I try not to look at it.
I definitely consider it an anomaly and agree with the bracing advice given here -- that's why the bracing is there for top and bottom.


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 17, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Unrelated since this is comment about a fish tank....
> But I visit a home health client each month who has a 20 gallon tank sitting on a table too small, so that the bottom glass takes the full weight -- the bottom bracing is hanging off table making no contact whatsoever.  Been there for years, filled with water and fish.  Can't figure out why it hasn't busted yet -- you know the glass isn't that thick and 20 gallons of water is HEAVY!
> Makes me nervous everytime I see it -- it draws my eye like a car crash even though I try not to look at it.
> I definitely consider it an anomaly and agree with the bracing advice given here -- that's why the bracing is there for top and bottom.


Well its only 200lb of water so its not too heavy. If its an older tank most likely its because of the insanely thick glass they used (ever seen a 10g from the 50s? Much thicker then nowadays) also if im not mistaken the bottom glass is a little stronger then youd think. Because of the stress it takes (we nolonger make center braces that are flush with the trim) so a bottom brace isnt important but trim is. However growing up my great grandfather had a 30g that sat souly on the glass that also hung over..but again that was thicker glass and it lasted till it was dropped ina move.. Nowadays we want lighter weight glas to move them around as back then adding a tank was like adding a pond it wasnt going to move..

But i think its just the sizeand how littles hanging off.. This could be seen in other forums with more specifics to why it dont break..


----------

